# Webcomic List thread



## Smelge (Jul 29, 2010)

Other forums have things like this, so we might as well have one in here to list all the webcomics out there by category. If you have more, throw in a link and quick description and I'll add it. This is just the first part, I have som many damn links sitting on my Firefox it'll take a few dumps to clear through. I will start adding brief reviews to each link as I work my way through it all, any links posted by others will get a full reading then a similar review added.



> _Key_
> Furry
> Non-furry
> Update days (M/Tu/W/Th/F/Sa/Su)
> ...




Sequential Art (Irr) - Slice of life with squits. Artist starts off shaky but improves over time as story-arcs come into play.
Red Meat (Tu) - One shot bad taste comics
 Goats (H) - Satanic chickens and panties of power, with loads of weirdness thrown in. Storys falter at times, and the current arcs seem to have wandered so far, the artist seems stuck as to how to get back.
 Questionable Content (M-F) - Slice of life, really casual feel with major art progression and a massive archive.
 Sinfest (M/W/F) - Philosophical musings and a few irritating characters, though the dog and cat make up for shortcomings in the comic.
Dungeons and Denizens (Irr) - Shaky art, some improvement, interesting take on standard Dungeons and Dragons style games, but seems to have got a bit lost along the way.
Order of the Stick (Irr) - Stick figure art, but a pretty good storyline, good parody of D&D style stuff with some genuinely good moments.
VGCats (Irr/M) - Technically Video-gaming comic with cats. Wanders away from the subject material a fair bit, but usually has a good punchline and regular bad taste. Updates are very sporadic.
Ctrl+Alt+Del (M/W/F) - Shameless self-insert that could do with a few panels removed from each strip. Art is samey and somehow manages to make everyone look disfigured. Good for wasting an afternoon trawling the archive, as long as you ignore some of the more stupid shit. Also, the abortion storyline.
 Penny Arcade (M/W/F) - Classic webcomic. One everyone should read. It has occasional misses, but mostly hits, and you really can't beat the Fruitfucker 3000's.
Dan and Mabs Furry Adventures (Tu/F/Su) Quirky and interesting comic, genuinely pleasant author and shows good art progression.

 Freefall (M/W/F) Slow moving comic, very little art improvement but the author puts a hell of a lot of thought into the science and concepts behind it.

 21st Century Fox (M) *(*)* Regularly contrived, consistently poor art and some genuinely creepy bits, but gains marks for persistence and a romantic arc that is a touch depressing.
El Goonish Shive (M/W/F) Anime with a hell of a lot of cross-gender weirdness. Author can do better stuff and write fairly good action storylines, but sticks to more boring arcs.

 Explosm (Daily) Classic bad taste stick-figure comics. Usually raises a smile.

Kevin and Kell (Daily) Oddball family drama thing. Asks far more questions than it cares to explain, with a consistent yet poor art style throughout, and usually boils down to one of a limited number of bad punchlines.

 Sabrina Online (Start of month) Engaging story after the first year or so, when the romantic interest comes in, but starts going downhill later. Art is basic but works fine for the subject matter, though the artist has a strange insistence on drawing it in bitmap.

No Pink Ponies (Irr) Funny semi-anime style story, good art, thought it excels when it comes to displaying characters emotions. Story falters later on and has led to irregular updating. 

Better Days (C) See Original Life

 Original Life (M/F) Highly opinionated, using characters to cover the authors political views. Starts to wander after a while, with serious moral choices being shrugged off as normal. Art is fairly consistent, though slowly degrading over time. Ok to read if you just take it at face value.

XKCD (M/W/F) Stick figure science/maths humour. Some you'll get, some you won't. Most are hit or miss strips, though you do get the occasional flash of sheer genius.

 Real Life (M-F) Occasionally funny Illustrator comic, over 10 years of archives, and the author seems pleasant enough.

Jack (Irr;M-F) Tons of emo, bad art throughout, though some improvement has been made. Has wuite a few serious topics, though inconsistant throughout in their treatment and with plot points in general.

 Las Lindas (Irr) Breast obsessed, decent enough art, though anime styled at times and with plots that make no sense at all. Seemingly cut back on updates to concentrate on softcore porn side-comics.

 Namir Deiter (daily) Fairly vapid slice of life thing, terrible art to start with and plateaus after a few years. Manages a few genuinely emotional arcs, but otherwise fairly dull throughout.

 You Say It First (daily) Similar to Namir Deiter in style and writing. Again, not much happens, but has an extensive archive.

 Twokinds (Supposedly W) Good enough art, typical teen obsession with sex jokes and nudity, gets a bit darker later on. Probably about average. Update schedule is completely out of whack, sometimes missing several weeks before doing a month of on time updates. Typical amnesia storyline though.

Faux pas (M/W/F) Sort of slice of life with proper animals in a sort of Disney style. I actually quite enjoy it, and it regularly raises a smile. Recommended.

 Perry bible Fellowship (C) One shot strips often with absurdist humour. A good read, though it is now finished.

 MegaTokyo (weekly)
Carribean blue (Irr)
 Fur Will Fly (C) *(*)*
Count Your Sheep (Weekly)
 Little Gamers (M/W/F))
 Atland (Th)
 Applegeeks (Weekly)
lackadaisy (Irr)
Scary-Go-Round/Bad Machinery (M-F)
CodeName: Hunter (M)
 Vreakerz (H)
 Broken Plot Device (M/Th)
 The Whiteboard (M/W/F)
Basic instructions (M/Th)
Housepets (M/W/F)
Gone With the Blastwave (Irr)
Zodiac Battle (F)
Dead.Winter  (Irr, Claims Tues & Fri) - Follows a Waitress, Nurse, Hitman, and  Plumber in a zombie-infested city as they try to survive everything from  the zombie hordes to the Waitress' ex-boss. Definitely  recommend, and the art has improved slightly since posting.
Schlock Mercenary (Daily) - Sci-Fi following the  Mercenaries of the "Touch And Go".  Mediocre in places / arcs, but a  good Sci-Fi universe with consistency and decent for getting Sci-Fi  ideas.  Origin of Rule 37: There is no 'overkill'. There is only 'open  fire' and 'time to reload'
Erfworld  (Irr, Attempts once / five days) - Image "That Guy" at your D&D  sessions.  The one who is always trying to break some rule, or find some  loophole.  He's now the Chief Warlord in a cartoonish fantasy game with  world-wide "rules".  A world made by giant Elvis'.  Definitely  recommended for Fantasy fans.  Recommended a lot. 
Saturday Morning Breakfast Comic (Irr, ranges from  Daily to Bi-Daily to slightly less frequently) - Comedy.  Few panel,  often random, comedy.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.blastwave-comic.com/

Gone With The Blastwave.

Follows the post-apocalyptic hijinks of two Red soldiers.  Updates are REALLY irregular.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> http://www.blastwave-comic.com/
> 
> Gone With The Blastwave.
> 
> Follows the post-apocalyptic hijinks of two Red soldiers.  Updates are REALLY irregular.


That is actually further down the list of stuff still to add. But fuck it, I'll go now.


----------



## Machine (Jul 29, 2010)

Why would you list the _really bad _comics?


----------



## Smelge (Jul 29, 2010)

Because different people like different things. Some might like ones I think are bad. God knows, people actually like Concession. I dislike it, but it'll still go up on the list when I get to it. Just because it's bad, it shouldn't be left out.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2010)

Could I please get mine added to the list? Link is in sig.

Also a mod should sticky this.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 30, 2010)

Dead.Winter (Irr, Claims Tues & Fri) - Follows a Waitress, Nurse, Hitman, and Plumber in a zombie-infested city as they try to survive everything from the zombie hordes to the Waitress' ex-boss.  Definitely recommend, and the art has improved slightly since posting.

Sclock Mercenary (Daily) - Sci-Fi following the Mercenaries of the "Touch And Go".  Mediocre in places / arcs, but a good Sci-Fi universe with consistency and decent for getting Sci-Fi ideas.  Origin of Rule 37: There is no 'overkill'. There is only 'open fire' and 'time to reload'

Erfworld (Irr, Attempts once / five days) - Image "That Guy" at your D&D sessions.  The one who is always trying to break some rule, or find some loophole.  He's now the Chief Warlord in a cartoonish fantasy game with world-wide "rules".  A world made by giant Elvis'.  Definitely recommended for Fantasy fans.  Recommended a lot. Hail Lord Hamster.

Saturday Morning Breakfast Comic (Irr, ranges from Daily to Bi-Daily to slightly less frequently) - Comedy.  Few panel, often random, comedy.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Links


 
Legend. Saves me having to work my way through them. I'm beginning to think that reviewing and summarising every single webcomic on the internet may take some time by myself.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm making a webcomic with anthro characters. It's a Pokemon fancomic that updates every Thursday. It's called "The Secret Life of Pokemon Breeders," and I guess it could be considered Furry. Here's the website. :3


----------



## Taralack (Jul 30, 2010)

Since you haven't classified my comic yet, I guess it's furry. Updates Fridays.


----------



## Auradeva (Aug 3, 2010)

I've got one going on FA. http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sandtodust

it's furry yaoi,  NSFW, and updates infrequently one to three times a week.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 6, 2010)

Dr. McNinja: Pretty much one of THE best webcomics ever. 
It's an ongoing series about a doctor who's also a ninja. He also wants to be Batman. Great art, and great humor, even if it gets seriously weird sometimes.

Axe Cop: A series about a cop who finds a fireman's axe, so he decides to fight crime as Axe Cop. The plot may or may not have been written by a six year old. Which is _awesome._ Also had a crossover with Dr. McNinja.

Also, Ctrl-Alt-Delete? Really? _Really? _You might as well linked to that one thread on Something Awful where everybody shows off hilarious edits of his comic and constantly talks about how much of a terrible person Buckley is. (Which, to be fair, he really is. For starters, he showed his privates to a 14 year old.)


----------



## Smelge (Aug 6, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Also, Ctrl-Alt-Delete? Really? _Really? _You might as well linked to that one thread on Something Awful where everybody shows off hilarious edits of his comic and constantly talks about how much of a terrible person Buckley is. (Which, to be fair, he really is. For starters, he showed his privates to a 14 year old.)


 
McNinja is one waiting to go up, Axecop I should put on here, and I'm putting everything I can think of on the list regardless of if I like it or not. Let's make this shit definitive.


----------



## Journey (Aug 9, 2010)

I have one.

http://www.newdawncomic.com/

it's about saving the world...Or at least your home town.

right now updates are pretty Irregular but usually I try to update monthly, usually on sunday.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Saturday Morning Breakfast Comic Cereal


 
Also, why not make the list alphabetical?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> Also, why not make the list alphabetical?


 
Because I haven't got that far yet. Also, I hadn't figured out how to order it yet. Chances are people looking in here are after furry comics, so listing furry and non-furry seperately might be an idea. Or alphabetically. Or by how good they are. Or any of a dozen ways.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 9, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Chances are people looking in here are after furry comics, so listing furry and non-furry seperately might be an idea. Or by how good they are.


 You suggested the same thing twice.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 11, 2010)

Least I Could Do. I think it sucks, but hey, someone must like it somewhere.  Claims that updates are "7 Days a week, at 12 AM EST".


----------



## Ratte (Aug 11, 2010)

Cheap Thrills, Skin Deep, and Badly Drawn Kitties.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 11, 2010)

Peter is the Wolf I haven't read this in forever, but it has a NSFW and a safe version, updated on Wednesdays, and is totally furry.

I actually like it a bit, worth a few giggles, so it's not terribad.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 11, 2010)

Doesn't have to be in traditional comic form? I have one I'm working on, but it's only text at the moment.


----------



## ClosetMonster (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's another for the list:
"Babe in the Woods"  PG13 and furry.  It's about a group of park rangers in the Great Smoky Mountains.  Things are not what they seem.


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.skindeepcomic.com/  

 Comic About creatures who use amulets to disguise themselves amongst humans
http://www.skindeepcomic.com/​


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

I know it means "adult" in the long run, but what does "NSFW" actually stand for?


----------



## quoting_mungo (Nov 28, 2010)

Grandpriest said:


> I know it means "adult" in the long run, but what does "NSFW" actually stand for?


Not Safe For Work


----------



## Smelge (Nov 28, 2010)

I should probably continue with this, I've been a bit lazy.


----------



## Grandpriest (Nov 28, 2010)

quoting_mungo said:


> Not Safe For Work


 Ah, thank you.


----------



## Akeli (Dec 3, 2010)

Good or bad, your choice, these are just ones I have read.

Non-animal:

The Meek: Non-animal - http://www.meekcomic.com/ "The Meek is a graphic novel about Angora, an inexperienced young girl  who has been sent on a quest to save the world. War looms on the  horizon, and at its helm is the Emperor of the North and his hellish  adviser. The two countries are overwhelmed with as much terror, crime,  disease and revolution as they are with those who wish to create peace.  Armed with only her instincts and an unexplainable power, she must  experience and judge the worldâ€”and decide once and for all if it is  truly worth saving."

The Phoenix Requiem: Non-Animal - http://requiem.seraph-inn.com/  "The Phoenix Requiem is a Victorian-inspired supernatural fantasy story about faith, love, death, and the things we believe in."


Animal Based:


Off-White: http://off-white.eu/ (IR) Over a hundred pages and counting.   Mostly wolves, some humans.  Based on Norse myths and Ragnarok.  I recommend this one.

Black Blood Alliance: http://www.theblackbloodalliance.com/ (IR) One whole issue available, questionable if more are even coming.  Quadruped Wolves and some Sabre-tooth cats.  

Guardians:  (IR) My in-progress comic: 



Not sure if anyone here would like it ^^; but I figured I would get it added to the list just in case.


----------



## Em Furlong (Dec 5, 2010)

Akeli said:


> Not sure if anyone here would like it ^^; but I figured I would get it added to the list just in case.


 Just wanted to say that I followed the link to your comic and I really like it! The animal anatomy is really well done and it looks like you put allot of effort into the  effects and details. I think the story is very compelling and imaginative as well. Thank you for linking it here!


----------



## Sir-Talen (Dec 8, 2010)

Hmm.  My post got eated.  Trying again.

It's more furry-_ish_ but I'm a big fan of Peta Hewitt's _Terinu_ http://www.terinu.com/ a character focused YA space opera.  The main character is a descendant of a lost race of slaves genetically uplifted from their four-legged, tree dwelling ancestors, but one of his friends and his adoptive mom are Vulpine (anthro fox-like aliens) who play major roles in the story.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd like to add "Dominic Deegan: oracle for hire" and "Paradigm Shift".

Dominic deegan updated Mon-Fri at 2. AM and paradigm shift updates every Tuesday.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 5, 2011)

The real problem I find with webcomics is finding something I want to read.


----------



## aapur (Mar 7, 2011)

http://intheend.thecomicseries.com/
A comic about the time after the apocalypse and the hope of readying the world and undoing the whole incident. 

A comic yet in the startup phase, even tho the story is already well on it's way.
Updates irregularly
Story found here: http://aapur.deviantart.com/gallery/28765902


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Mar 20, 2011)

Can we add our own comics?


----------



## Trance (Mar 20, 2011)

The Abominable (W) Follows the life of The Abominable Charles Christopher.  Artwork is very good and the comic usually follows some sort of plot, with several subplots as well.  More serious than a lot of comics, but it's broken up by comic relief and lulzy sub-plots.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Mar 20, 2011)

The DM of the Rings

It's basically about LoTR being a D&D campaign, but it's funny as all hell.


----------



## iconmaster (May 8, 2011)

http://www.buttersafe.com/ is a nice non-furry webcomic. Crazy funny.


----------



## Robertge (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder..is this thread still active? Cause Id love to add my furry comic to the list.

It has small humor in it, and some cat fights. Everyone loves cat fights. :3

http://wayoftheheart.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Jun 19, 2011)

My Cage- http://www.gocomics.com/mycage/2011/02/28 

I find it to be pretty good, plus it updates often


----------



## Neofox101 (Jun 20, 2011)

My favorite furry comedy comics are...

Sequential Art - http://www.collectedcurios.com/
Lackadaisy - http://www.lackadaisycats.com/
VG Cats - http://www.vgcats.com/


----------



## AL 3000 (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.sdamned.com/
Slightly damned. I like this one.


----------



## Rhodri (Aug 31, 2011)

I was quite surprised to see that http://nedroid.com/ wasn't on the list. It's not really sequential (though many of the jokes do rely on you having read earlier issues). It updates more or less daily, and tends to have some cracking good humor. 

So, if this thread is in anyway still active, would it be possible to get that added?


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 6, 2011)

Wanna know something cool? My university runs one in its paper. And no, it isn't a "funny animal" webcomic. It's an actual, furry comic written by a furry.
It's pretty funny.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Marco_and_Marty


----------



## TheKC (Sep 6, 2011)

http://neonglow.smackjeeves.com/ Animals exposed to a special nuclear radiation and die become what is  called a Neons. Neons are a phantom/zombie creatures that can be  dangerous. Its up to Zedof and Jake to hunt them down to keep them from  harming the public.			 		

Its not really a Furry comic, but it has animals in it.


----------



## SacrificerPS3 (Sep 7, 2011)

*looks at list*  O_____O  THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## santiago033 (Nov 20, 2011)

G'day! I'd love to have my comic added to the list! It'c called Closed gate, the story of a river otter who's a runaway slave!

http://closedgate.smackjeeves.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Nov 26, 2011)

Hiya. Just a few for the list:

http://talesofthewinterborn.blogspot.com
Tales of the Winterborn - that's my own one (written by me, illustrated by my partner). It's fantasy based, not entirely furry but does have a few characters (a catboy, rabbitboy, wolfboy/foxgirl [depending on time fo the day), updates Fridays...or sometimes Saturday depending on my internet. Can feature some bad language and at times blood so don't know if it's safe fore work or not...guess it depends.

http://dreamkeeperscomic.com/
I do believe they have a webcomic section there that updates Fridays but I haven't gotten around to checking it yet.

http://www.otenba-files.com/
Plenty of hybrid characters, so plenty of foxgirls and the like. Features some (at times) explicit yuri though so definitely not safe for work.


----------



## Neko-Maya (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey, I got a webcomic, thought it'd be cool to let people know 

Plus1 - Furry/SFW/Updates each Tuesday/Drama&Fantasy&And such. _"The comic follows the misadventures of a socially awkward cat named  Oscar, his closest friend Vee and a trouble making fennec fox called  Kayly,
as their lives head towards prom night and a life altering twist of fate."_
Story is written by MeggersNuff (@FA) and art is by me :3

We're still in quite the begging, 30ish pages done and in the start of chapter 2. And if everything goes by plan, the comic should be done in around 5 years.
Can't say the art is the best of my skill as it's done a bit faster than what I normally do, but it's so I will have time to actually produce page per week for sure. 

Official site (regular updates): http://www.kyyro.com/neko/plus1/
FA account(updates in chunks randomly): http://www.furaffinity.net/user/plus1/
Our Smackjeeves(updates 2 pages behind): http://plus1.smackjeeves.com/


----------



## Hatchetfox (Feb 13, 2012)

Adding...

Blue Crash Kit (http://www.bluecrashkit.com/, slightly NSFW from time to time if memory serves)

Ozy and Millie (http://www.ozyandmillie.org pretty much over with at this point though)

And my buddy Azen's comic, currently a work-in-progress (though he did have at least one strip up last I checked) http://astudio.smackjeeves.com/

Sorry if any of those were already mentioned; flipped through the topic to make sure but I'm also a lil tired so who knows, haha.


----------



## Amocin (Mar 23, 2012)

If nobody minds, I will add my own to the list.

http://druids.thecomicseries.com/comics/

Its a WoW related comic using Taurens and Worgens mostly. It is fully colored, and for Mature Audiences. Most pages are NSFW


----------



## Mullerornis (May 26, 2012)

While technically not exclusively furry, there's this:

http://www.wizards.com/Magic/Multiverse/Article.aspx?x=mtgcom/feature2/1694


----------



## Dragonfurry (May 26, 2012)

Not really a furry comic but a very good one.

http://www.bittersweetcandybowl.com/


----------



## seagull37 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok, this one's for the Mil-Furs; http://www.deltabravosierra.us/ updates Mon/Thursday, drawn by an active US Army Msgt. Furry and crowd sourced plot. Some good gags, some you'll only get if you were military. Art is comparable to what you would find in the newspapers.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh, there's this : http://www.prequeladventure.com/2011/03/prequel-begin/

It's a nice, funny, interactive little comic set in the world of Elder Scrolls, it follows the story of a Khajiit recently arrived in Cyrodill looking to start a new life.
I highly recommend it :T


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jun 17, 2012)

I got a comic for you

Suicide for Hire
Two teenagers (Hunter Ravenwood and Arcturus Winrock) start a suicide clinic with beliefs that what their doing is for the greater good. (NSFW: No nudity but, alot of violence.)


----------



## Foreman (Jul 28, 2012)

Would FA's own 'Better Late than Never' be eligible for this list?  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6299979 Updated Sat and Wed.


----------



## DrakeCuriel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd like to add some done by the same author that I quite like.

Derideal (_Irr. Furry)_: A comic based around the experiments of the Consortium, a Dystopian government, with the purposes of War. The comic follows the main characters Adres and Laura as they struggle to find out who, or what they are...

Project Prime (_Irr. Furry_): A comic based around the following mass produced creatures for war, using knowledge gained from the prototypes. The comic follows the main characters Rob and Beta 3-8 as they perform their first mission together, under the commands of the Consortium.

Purpurina Effect (_Irr. Furry_): A comedic and less sensical comic created using forum members as characters. There are two chapters, the first is about a roleplay that happened on the original forums. the second is based in the Derideal universe.

Legend of the Thorny Rose (_Irr. Non-Furry): _A story set in a medieval fantasy background. No connection to the other comics. 

All of these comics are done by Andres Barra, he usually updates one or two of them each week excepting Derideal. That is released when a complete chapter is finished. I would suggest reading Derideal first, my favourite so far. If you like the comics, feel free to pop into the forums, the forum is a quite small community.

http://projectprime.org/forum/

P.S I also really like DreamKeepers, but thats already been linked.


----------



## Dee (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd like to add "CHEVALIER: The Queen's Mouseketeer".






CHEVALIER: The Queen's Mouseketeer
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/moniquem/chev/series.php

Dee


----------



## Monette (Nov 29, 2012)

http://hemlock.smackjeeves.com/
Beautiful artwork, updates every friday, fantasy


----------



## inventor (Dec 19, 2012)

Bigger than Cheeses has been around for a while. http://www.biggercheese.com/
It's finished, the art style started off incredibly bad and drastically improved over the 10 years and many storylines it went through.
First comic link: http://www.biggercheese.com/index.php?comic=1


----------



## stevegallacci (Jan 4, 2013)

Have I missed any mention of Endtown?? Very professional looking (kind of French BD style) SF setting post mutagenic war, mutants are either horrible wild monsters or "funny animals" and are being hunted by normal humans. Except for a somewhat jump-the-shark story arc with a Dr Who-esque superbeing, it has been a delight to read so far.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

Edit: Trouble toast.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

Are you ever going to update this thread, Smelge?



Hinalle K. said:


> Oh, there's this : http://www.prequeladventure.com/2011/03/prequel-begin/
> 
> It's a nice, funny, interactive little comic set in the world of Elder Scrolls, it follows the story of a Khajiit recently arrived in Cyrodill looking to start a new life.
> I highly recommend it :T



Eh, fuck. Wish I had that one screenshot of me ranting for three paragraphs about just how well written Katia's downward spiral is.

I recommend Prequel too, though. One of the few furry comics that aren't furry.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 19, 2013)

www.*precociouscomic.com/ Furry Updated Daily SFW A funny comic about some gifted children that make life, difficult, for other people, in hilarious ways!

**awkwardzombie.com/ Non-Furry Updated Mondays SFW A great comic based on video games as well as a few about the author. Highly recommend for those seeking a good laugh!*


----------



## Kio Snowfyre (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice list, I heard a few of them already, I actually stumbled across a list of reportedly "furry" webcomics somewhere on the internet not too long ago while looking for them, haven't really had a chance to check through them properly yet so I don't know the quality or if NSFW. Some might have already been posted but I removed some that the OP listed. Here's the list:

Dreamkeepers - http://www.dreamkeeperscomic.com/
Crimson Flag - http://crimsonflagcomic.com/
AGENCY - http://www.drunkduck.com/AGENCY/
Two Kinds - http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
Altermeta - http://altermeta.net/
Blacksad - http://blacksad-gallery.blogspot.com/
Bear Nuts - http://www.bearnutscomic.com/
Murry Purry - http://www.murrypurry.com/?page_id=375
Precocious - http://www.precociouscomic.com/
Hamsta Powah - http://hamstapowah.com/
Fletcher Apts - http://fletcherapts.com/
Fluffy And Mervin - http://fluffyandmervin.com/
Furry Experience - http://furryexperience.smackjeeves.com/
The Foxfire Chronicles - http://www.ariannia.com/
Dog's Days of Summer - http://www.dogsdaysofsummer.com/
Dandy & Company - http://dandyandcompany.blogspot.com/
Commander Kitty - http://www.commanderkitty.com/
Femmegasm - http://www.aorange.com/
Ebin and May - http://www.radiocomix.com/ebin-and-may/
The Eye of Ramalach - http://theeye.katbox.net/
Urban Jungle - http://www.urbanjunglecomic.com/
Draconia Chronicles - http://draconia.katbox.net/
X Dragoon - http://xdragoon.com/comics/
Stupid Fox - http://stupidfox.net/
Badly Drawn Kitties - http://www.badlydrawnkitties.com/
Raine Dog - http://www.rainedog.com/
The Cyantian Chronicles - http://cyantian.net/
Concession Comic - http://concessioncomic.com/
Wurr - http://wolfpearl.deviantart.com/gallery/401612
Cigarro & Cerveja - http://www.cigarro.ca/
Ozy and Millie - http://www.ozyandmillie.org/
Furthia High - http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/
At The Heart Of It All - http://heart.concessioncomic.com/
Catena - http://catenamanor.com/
The Stupiders - http://www.stupiders.com/comic.php
Cats 'N' Cameras - http://catsncameras.com/cnc/
Suicide For Hire - http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/
Tally Ho - http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/
Two Lumps - http://www.twolumps.net/
Vigil - http://vigil.crimsonflagcomic.com/
The Dawn Chapel - http://dawnchapel.com/
Kit N Kay Boodle - http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/
Last Res0rt - http://www.lastres0rt.com/
Little Tales - http://www.little-tales.com/
Profiles - http://profilescomic.com/
Woods For The Trees - http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/
World Of Fizz - http://fergoandenrique.comicgenesis.com/
Fabuland Housewives - http://brickzone.net/fabuland_housewives.html


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/133214-NAWLZ-An-Interactive-Biopunk-Cyberpunk-Experience

Excuse me but please read the fuck out of this. Okay, thank you.


----------



## -SHINY- (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there more mature rated comics? Like lots violence and sex in it


----------



## Ginfinite (Aug 16, 2013)

AOKcomics


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody know comic with hardcore violence and...................sex.........................that recently came out?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 22, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Are you ever going to update this thread, Smelge?



I have attention span issues.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

-SHINY- said:


> Anybody know comic with hardcore violence and...................sex.........................that recently came out?



None new, but Doctor Voluptua has sex and is well written in the comedy sense.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 23, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> None new, but Doctor Voluptua has sex and is well written in the comedy sense.


Is it still going on?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2013)

Sadly no. He SAYS he might do it again, but the last time he posted a new page was before I joined this forum...look at the date of that.


----------



## Ratz (Aug 23, 2013)

So how big are furries Web-Comic's any way, do a lot of people read them and is there a way to get None Furries to Read them also?


----------



## Ratz (Aug 23, 2013)

Thx Man, I love Furries Web-Comics a whole lot.


----------



## -SHINY- (Aug 25, 2013)

Karloz, the way you described the comic was really good. I feel like reading it now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 19, 2013)

That comic is garbage.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm, it's not that bad.


----------



## Project_00_Wolfen (Oct 28, 2013)

What if you have a comic that mixes humans and anthro characters?


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 28, 2013)

Project_00_Wolfen said:


> What if you have a comic that mixes humans and anthro characters?



A lot of the comics in the OP don't contain any anthros to begin with.


----------



## bhavfox (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.playfur.com/comic/playfur

"Comic is about Milly Hunter, a bunny squirrel and her adventures in the adult entertainment industry."

Furry, Comedy, Drama, NSFW, updated on a monthly basis


----------



## Daryx (Nov 18, 2013)

Might I suggest putting "review" in the title, or "my opinion" somewhere so as not to imply that your *opinion *is fact (as you have).


----------



## Smelge (Nov 18, 2013)

Daryx said:


> Might I suggest putting "review" in the title, or "my opinion" somewhere so as not to imply that your *opinion *is fact (as you have).



But my opinion IS fact.

Duh.


----------



## Eloundra (Dec 12, 2013)

I got two that i think are pretty good. http://www.misfile.com/ a bit of gender bending, some yuri undertones, angels and spirits. SFW, non-furry, updates M-F. http://www.cvrpg.com/ A sprite comic (mostly, has some art done by Mab of DMFA fame) and is a general parody of Castlevania, and it has a catgirl mage as one of the main characters. SFW, updates M-F


----------



## WhitewolfStormrunner (Dec 16, 2013)

I love this thread!  I was wondering where I could find furry web-comics, and this thread is a proverbial gold mine of them!  Looks like I have a _lot_ of reading to do!

I noticed that Heliophobic mentioned that there aren't any comics with Anthros in them?  Why is that?  'Cause my main one (a My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic one) is a very heavily anthro one that's also an AU (it kinda has to be, given the characters are all anthros) that's a comic adaptation of one of my _MLP_ fanfics.

Also, where's a good site to post pages of it on?  (Preferably a _free_ site; I can't currently afford anything that I'd have to pay at the moment.)  Any suggestions?


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 16, 2013)

Love Me Nice kinda-sorta has anthros in in it, though in the universe of the comic they're specifically cartoon characters, along the lines of Who Framed Roger Rabbit. It's about toons working in show business. Updates sporadically.

TJ and Amal (NSFW in places) a slice-of-lifey kind of story about a dude ending up on a road trip with a stranger he picked up at a bar, basically. I found the characters interesting and the expressions _fantastic_. Also, ultra super incredi-gay, whether that's a plus or a minus for you. Updates Tuesdays.

Kinda surprised Gunnerkrigg Court hasn't been mentioned. Fantasy boarding school kind of deal, but also kind of... not? It's got an interesting mix of industrial aesthetics, as well as fantasy elements. The art at the beginning is kind of simplistic and unpolished, but it gets much better as the series goes on. (Plus, Coyote is a lot of fun, and I think Reynardine is my favorite.) Updates M-W-F.

And anything by Evan Dahm. Fantasy stories in a world built by the author, with characters that are interesting, sympathetic, and still somehow really alien. He's got two complete stories, one in progress, and a bunch of short stories, but there's no real order to them. Rice Boy is still my favorite. It reminds me a little bit of the arc in Achewood where Ray goes to hell; less cynical, but just as surreal.

I'm not sure how often Evan Dahm updates; frequently, but I'm not sure on what schedule. And who the hell knows when Achewood updates lately.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 16, 2013)

Wait; I looked at the list and recognized entirely non-furry comics on there so I'm assuming it's okay to add a non-furry comic to the list?? I hope?
I think this one is really great cuz of the art and the still-in-early-development-but-awesome story: 
*Ava's Demon* [http://www.avasdemon.com/] (Th)
It's about a young girl named Ava and her trials with the demon that has accompanied her since birth. Except it turns out a lot bigger than that. Like they all do.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 17, 2013)

Aha! Another one I wanted to add, but the site was down last night: Zebra Girl. Does have anthros, though interestingly enough, not the title character. A woman gets in the way of her friends farting around with magic, gets turned into a demon, finds herself changing with it. One of those comics where the story starts out fairly small and wacky, but works into something cool in later comics. The early art is pretty scratchy, but the later art gets _gorgeous_. Seems to be on break currently. Updates sporadically when it does.


----------



## Leopold the Leopard (Jan 4, 2014)

Not a webcomic as such but some fun and entertaining stuff about the search for happiness: http://www.furries-happyclub.com


----------



## Pantheros (Apr 5, 2014)

you should include slightly damned! its a furry web-comic with great art, unique characters, alot of silly plot twists and many, many, many comedy elements. aimed for people of all ages. no nudity, or nsfw jokes (though there are some bloody battles). it even has an audio book for 25% of the comic!

(sorry if there are other posts on this)


----------



## Feyleaf (Apr 5, 2014)

http://themetapicture.com/the-heartsmith/

This is not furry related, but the story is cute and original. The art is beautiful, it only takes a few minutes to read.


----------



## Feyleaf (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking at some of these, amazing! I'm really getting into Ava's Demon. The art is incredible!


----------



## Kanen (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't forget about Druids: http://druids.thecomicseries.com/

NSFW and Updates Fridays.  It's Furry and WoW based.


----------



## Hayakain (Jun 1, 2014)

Ryugou updates Tuesdays  Lots of support so far, hope you buddehs will join me.
http://theduckwebcomics.com/Ryugou/


----------



## Scunosi (Sep 29, 2014)

I found What Nonsense on a banner ad and always wondered if it had a large furry following. It's more anthro than furry (I guess?) and follows a main character and some secondaries as they just sort of live together in what may be a psychological retreat. The characters can get kind of weird sometimes and the art's good at best (I think it's sometimes/originally traditional) but the constant hinting at weird backstories makes me keep checking for updates. Sadly it only updates about once a month.
There are mentions of violence and I think maybe an affair at one point but it all stays pretty PG-13.


----------



## cobalt (Oct 15, 2014)

http://eviltwin.comicgenesis.com/

The continuing adventures of my evil twin Talboc. Updates every tuesday.


----------



## Getta (Mar 21, 2015)

"The Sprawl" (W)(!) - Dark fantasy, horror, sex, ancient forbidden evil, grisly murder, cursed artifacts and cybernetic horrors.


Shameless self promotion is shameless but I think you'll be glad you checked out the comic. I also post the pages here to FA.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2015)

SpaceRamblers  - a webcomic about the incredible adventures  of the Space Ramblers: red dragon Dif,  yellow panda Jenny , Ape-like  penguin Biffley  and amphibian Berjoe. The SpaceRamblers Graphic Novel Saga has everything! Action, parkour,  blood, boobs, epic, scale, stealth, cool storyline and visual style, lots of mystery and secrets, everyday stuff  and, of course, love! 
 Facebook  
 FA 
 DA 
 Tumblr  
 Twitter 

The comic "SpaceRamblers"   have exclusive OST on our YouTube channel!


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

One of my favorites.

Plush and Blood - Imagine 1984 combined with Mad Max and stuffed animals. A dark brutally violent look into the final days of Utopia and the  Apocalypse that follows. The comic is engaging and entertaining even making you stop to think at times. And the author is just an all around nice guy, he'll answer any questions you throw at him.  The art starts off simple but over time it improves greatly and develops a consistent style. Sometimes the spelling and grammar could use some work, but Tiredorangecat seems pretty open to fixing any issues someone finds. Overall (IMHO) very original take on pre and post apocalypse.


----------



## Davi Escorsin (Aug 3, 2015)

Books and Dragons: http://books-and-dragons.com/

So, this is actually my own work, so I'm not gonna say it's my favorite or anything, because that'd be stupid. 

Books and Dragons is an interactive webcomic, posted montlhy, between the 10th and the 15th. It's an ongoing fantasy/adventure/comedy series. It is safe for work.

Sinopsis: "Books and Dragons is a fantasy/comedy/adventure webcomic. The story  centers on Felix, an antisocial librarian. On day, a dragon girl comes  in his library through a book. This girl, Erin, is being chased by two  unidentified organizations, one of which is using Nidhogg, a once feared  dragon trapped in a tiny form by a curse, to track her down, while  making sure sheâ€™s safe. And this peculiar situation, of course, attracts  all sort of weird and dangerous creatures from other worlds to Felixâ€™s  library. Well, good luck, librarian, youâ€™re gonna need it." 

Check it out and see if you guys like it!


----------



## Sladin5Ever (Feb 22, 2016)

Title: Of Plights and Honor
Type: 2-parter feral wolf comic (part 1 in the works)
FA Account: Userpage of comic.of.plights.and.honor -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Tapastic: Of Plights and Honor | Tapastic Comics

Thank you


----------



## TheKC (Feb 23, 2016)

Neon Glow - (Non-furry) (Irr) Animals that are exposed to a special nuclear radiation and die become what is called a neon. Neons are a phantom/zombie creatures that can be dangerous.


----------



## dranxis (Feb 26, 2016)

I've been drawing an anthro comic since 2008. Hope it's okay to plug it here!




 What Nonsense (Furry)(Irr): After refusing to take a vacation for years, Mr. Swinson, a workaholic boar, is ordered to stay at a remote vacation home by his boss. When he arrives, he can't help but notice that something is a little... off, about the other residents. 

Genre is Slice-of-life/Mystery. Just to warn you, updates are indeed irrregular! I draw about two pages a month. Sometimes I get lost in the details of the art (kinda having that problem with the page I'm working on now).

There are 214 pages so far. You can also see some of my art for the comic at my FA gallery.


----------



## chanterelleandmay (Mar 9, 2016)

Hey, everybody. New here. Plugging my webcomic, The Chanterelle and May Life. Ongoing, updates Thursdays at noon. May be NSFW due to violence. The hyper-violent adventures of an adorably deranged bunny, May, and her best friend, Chanterelle the cow, in a bizarre psychedelic kingdom.  Thanks!

chanterelleandmay.webcomic.ws: The Chanterelle and May Life - CML 6:13 - I've Impaled My Mind


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

Bittersweet Candy Bowl
I like this one. It's a high school slice of life/drama featuring anthro cats and dogs. It starts off pretty shit, then it becomes only a little shit, then it becomes okay, and now it's actually pretty good. The characters start a bit one dimentional before getting fleshed out and becoming relatable. There's also a lot of those problems that could be solved by talking but they don't because they're teenagers and they're fucking stupid, so if you don't like that kind of thing you'll hate this. If you can get passed all of that though you'll end up with something special.


----------



## Leon Wit (Apr 16, 2016)

Castle of the Setting Sun:  Furry.  Irregular updates.  I get 1 page done every 1-2 weeks.  SFW

Seven Tails (3rd Edition):  Furry.  Hiatus, expected to resume after the finishing of Castle of the Setting Sun.  SFW

Thank you for adding these.


----------



## LoyMestic (May 25, 2016)

I've been having the hardest time trying to remember a certain webcomic but I can't. It's about a guy rooming with 2 girls and he can't find a job. One of the girls want to be a model. They go to a mall for the girl to try out for modeling. He finds a camera store and happens to get hired. There's also something about a childhood friend who was a giraffe girl who was bullied. I can only remember those little bits, its been bothering me for nights that I can't remember it, dose anyone have the slightest idea of what I'm talking about??


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jun 19, 2016)

LoyMestic said:


> I've been having the hardest time trying to remember a certain webcomic but I can't. It's about a guy rooming with 2 girls and he can't find a job. One of the girls want to be a model. They go to a mall for the girl to try out for modeling. He finds a camera store and happens to get hired. There's also something about a childhood friend who was a giraffe girl who was bullied. I can only remember those little bits, its been bothering me for nights that I can't remember it, dose anyone have the slightest idea of what I'm talking about??


There you go.


----------



## DuskandDawn (Aug 16, 2016)

well I know of Replay Comic while not about animal characters, is about characters with animal traits (ears and tails) and is rather new. hope this helps


----------



## WhitewolfStormrunner (Sep 7, 2016)

DuskandDawn said:


> well I know of Replay Comic while not about animal characters, is about characters with animal traits (ears and tails) and is rather new. hope this helps


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 12, 2016)

Foxy Flavored Cookie (M/F) (Furry): A slice-of life story about a human who gets bitten, becomes a fox and must join the Lycan community. He learns about this new world thanks to his friends Pituka, Pervy and Nelly.

I like this one because the author has done a lot of worldbuilding since the comic's early days, and the story is pretty big on emotions and comedy. The author is also pretty close to his readers thanks to a Discord server.


----------



## swooz (Sep 12, 2016)

Iamabrawler said:


> Foxy Flavored Cookie  Pervy .


10/10 best name 2016.


----------



## Iamabrawler (Sep 12, 2016)

swooz said:


> 10/10 best name 2016.



Well, his real name is Hos, but everybody calls him Pervy. Just about nearly every scene with him shows how much of a pervert he is. And it is hilarious.


----------



## Mr. Beaver (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi , i just started my own webcomic called _Mr. Beaver,_ you can read it here :

https://tapastic.com/episode/481962

it is a shonen kind of story about a beaver who fights crime. I hope you like it


----------



## SomeDumbFluff (Oct 27, 2016)

cheapthrills.xepher.net: Cheap Thrills :: Chapter 1 :: Page 1

my favorite webcomic a very real life story about a rabbit and his life.
I relate strongly to it.


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 2, 2016)

This is my webcomic. Uhhhh. Burlesque club. Interspecies universe. Uhhh...drama??

https://tapastic.com/series/Porcelain


----------



## CFTFOS (Feb 15, 2017)

We just started a new furry web comic called "Cute Fuzzy Thingies from Outer Space!"

Very dark nihilist comedy about a future in which humans are extinct yet their problems remain. 

Also supporting a campaign against gentrification in Miami through the non-profit SMASH. Check it out!

fuzzythingies.wordpress.com

Artwork Gallery for CFTFOS -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 7, 2017)

Bittersweet Candy Bowl

Bittersweet Candy Bowl is a cute webcomic about cats growing up in high school, the story plays in the form of a teen drama. Although the characters are anthropomorphic cats and dogs (mostly cats :3), the authors claim Bittersweet Candy Bowl is not a furry comic and is aimed at a general audience "whether they identify as furry or not". The comic has been going on for over ten years now, which is really cool, and it means that there is a lot of art progression, going from pencil drawings to watercolour to digital art.


----------



## Mandragoras (Mar 16, 2017)

A few suggestions for the list, none of which I think have been mentioned thus far, in no particular order:

Morbi (Ian Penman), _Poppy O'Possum_—Begins as a fairly simple, goofy tale about a single mother dealing with racism and accidentally becoming something of a superhero, and then... it goes in. It goes all in. Some impressive backgrounds and worldbuilding here. Nothing particularly objectionable here save for some abrupt, no-punches-pulled violence with flashes of weirder stuff afoot; Morbi is a Shintaro Kago fan, and while this is mostly a kid-friendly strip, it doesn't *not* show.

Cate Wurtz, the Lamezone Cycle (_COSM_, _smokes._, _Crow Cillers_, _Microwave Planet_, etc.)—A series of truly bizarre interrelated comics set in the same universe, populated with all manner of gross nerds and gay stoner dweebs confronting the utter shittiness of life in suburban middle America and also horrifying cosmic malice, gruesome death, and imploding metanarratives. Where my icon's from. In terms of traumatic content, uhhhhh... well, how graphic any given strip is varies wildly, but gore, weird sex, body horror and themes of suicide and emotional abuse abound. While funny, Wurtz can get extremely dark extremely fast.

Gray Folie, _Drop-Out_—Another one with an odd art style, but with some serious emotional heft regardless. Basically, it's about two awkward girlfriends who decide to drive cross-country to kill themselves by plunging into the Grand Canyon. Fantastic use of monologue, incredibly depressing and uncomfortably relateable. The caveats should be glaringly obvious. One of the few realistic explorations of intersex gender identity I've read in fiction, although that's not exactly the main attraction here.

Gigi D.G., _Cucumber Quest_—Why aren't you reading this already? It's adorable.
Jen, _Thunderpaw: In the Ashes of Fire Mountain_—A grim tale of two cute dog siblings traversing the wastes of the human world after the end of days. Dark, poignant, disconcerting. Haven't gotten back to this one in a while but what I read was sufficiently intriguing to make me confident about putting it here.
Slim Gilt Soul (Remy Boydell), _Recovery Blogger_ et al—Consider this a place-holder for all of Boydell's nightmarish outpourings of catharsis, but with this and _Lovely Puppy Dissociation Playset_ singled out as two of the most viscerally horrifying things I have ever read in my life. This is the condensed primal agony scream of a victim of sexual violence and abuse revisiting their trauma. It will make you sick. Yet these comics are also hypnotic. A few are even about marginally lighter, like the Arthur fan comic about necromancy and lesbianism. The humour, when it appears, is pleasantly droll. But, well, yeah. Don't read these without knowing what you're in for.
Leigh Davis, _Jailbird_—An odd comic highly reminiscent in visual style of an old black-and-white cartoon about a wee bird-person who escapes a jail cell and travels to find a little bird friend across a strange bird-world and gets involved in... things. Another I'm not super up-to-date on but it's endearing and very curious and I want to see where it goes.
Cat Boots, _Kent and Daniel_—A sweet little comic about a gay couple living in London which occasionally delves into actual plots and heavier emotions. Rendered in a very soft, buoyant style with a lot of subdued colours, with charming characters who are very far from perfect. The author also writes high fantasy and science fiction material which, while quite good from what I've read, I have very limited experience with.

Austin Holcomb, _Night Physics_—An utterly devastating character study of a young man coming to terms with an ugly breakup while literally losing his mind in the wake of a very intense drug experience, peppered with comical and occasionally sinister interludes of different people discussing their dreams and the misadventures of two minor characters who appear in both of the above. Absolutely gorgeous artwork, hands down the best of any I mentioned here, equipped with some impressively (and often embarrassingly) realistic dialogue.
Iris Jay, _Epiphany_—I almost forgot this one. Basically, an exploration of faith and myth from the perspective of a teenager who must wrangle a lazy god after his father is de-anthropomorphised. Surprisingly sober and serious for such an outlandish premise, if not without wit. Maybe the most conventionally "respectable" thing here; I think it won an award or something.
I could easily dig up more, but that seems like enough quality furry comics to last anyone a good long time.


----------



## modfox (Mar 16, 2017)

www.ozfoxes.com: ShadowWood Preview

oe of the best webcomics i have read....


----------



## Akinyi (Mar 22, 2017)

My webcomic, updated regularly every Saturday. Covers social anxiety, lesbian relationships, race and includes my attempts at humour.
https://www.patreon.com/posts/ample-time-front-7443305
Ample Time (Sat)- https://www.patreon.com/posts/ample-time-front-7443305


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 12, 2017)

come check out mine (knights chronicles) its a sci fi ,fantasy ,war comic,i post some on FA DA or on tapastic you can read further on webtoons

it is all done by myself, by hand and updated every week


----------



## KurtCobain (Jun 23, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Bittersweet Candy Bowl
> 
> Bittersweet Candy Bowl is a cute webcomic about cats growing up in high school, the story plays in the form of a teen drama. Although the characters are anthropomorphic cats and dogs (mostly cats :3), the authors claim Bittersweet Candy Bowl is not a furry comic and is aimed at a general audience "whether they identify as furry or not". The comic has been going on for over ten years now, which is really cool, and it means that there is a lot of art progression, going from pencil drawings to watercolour to digital art.



This is one of the best.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jun 27, 2017)

@KurtCobain _Bittersweet Candy Bowl_ is far too soapy for my tastes and extremely bleak in places (although that latter point is sort of a plus for me), but the level of experimentation in the art impressed me. That said, it's been *years* since I read it last, so it's possible that it's gotten less melodramatic, or at least more refined in that respect.


----------



## JCobalt (Jul 6, 2017)

I am moderately a part of this webcomic: www.dentdelionne.net

Currently updates on the first of every month!  Work has been progressing really well, and I'd like to see what other people think about it!

Features particularly tasteful nudity, occasionally strong language, etc. etc.


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 6, 2017)

I found this one randomly: Caves and Critters
It's a slightly NSFW comic with a really good storyline, in my opinion. I like it because I can skip past the really NSFW stuff without missing anything. Has no problem with portraying nudity without making it unnecessarily sexualized. Has decent artwork at the beginning, which improves as the story goes.
Basic plot is book dumb lion warrior fights and befriends a morally ambiguous cat Sourcerer (Spelling intentional) and go on adventures. Meanwhile, a Human summoner and his rabbit friend are hunting a demon. Elsewhere, politics ensue.


----------



## kukuruyo (Jul 8, 2017)

My webcomic, it's about Monster girls (and maybe some furry) having a journey in a fantasy world. Mostly adventure and humor with some ecchi and nudity Monster girls on tour cover - kukuruyo


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Sep 15, 2017)

www.savestatecomic.com: Savestate
Omg you have t read the SavEstate comics! I recommend starting at the verrrrrrrrrrryyyyy beginning because it does have a storyline. But omg they are awesome! >w<


----------



## Lei-Lani (Oct 12, 2017)

Please add "Moonlace", "Bethellium", and "The Depths" to your list:
Moonlace and The Depths are NSFW.


----------



## windspan (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm making webcomics on webtoons and patreon XD.Its about animals with enhanced abilities , maintaining peace in the animal kingdom. Enjoy!
Patreon: 
Jonathan Chimney is creating Guardians of The Animal Kingdom Art and Comic | Patreon
Webtoons:
www.webtoons.com: Guardians of the Animal Kingdom


----------



## Mudman2001 (Dec 8, 2017)

Wow.  I’m surprised one that I read hasn’t been listed.

the-whiteboard.com: The Whiteboard, a somewhat paintball-related webcomic by "Doc" Nickel - The Whitboard by Doc.  It’s a semi paintball related comic that features a full furry cast.  Part of the stories are paintball based with the other half dealing with Doc’s “projects” and oddities that happen at his pro shop.


----------



## frostclaw (Feb 26, 2018)

Shameless self promotion but I'm proud of it:

Space Pawdyssey – Misfits in Space - _furry_, PG/SFW, Sci-Fi, Updates (Tu/Thu) - A comic about a fox who dreams of being a Galactic Ranger like his hero Captain Connor but ends up finding out that things in space can be more complicated than he'd like and his hero is not quite what he expected. He and his new friend Rowan try to stop a raccoon from throwing a wrench into their first mission.

I also post pages regularly (a day early even) on FA.
Userpage of Frostclaw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## thombol (Jul 11, 2018)

I've got a webcomic I've been posting pretty recently. I'm still working on a publishing schedule with my partner, but things are going pretty well story wise.
It's in a bit of a slow burn now and the art style is advancing. It's a furry and human magicpunk/fantasy comic.

I'll link you the smackjeeves page as well: https://transcendencethecomic.smackjeeves.com


----------



## Oshca (Dec 7, 2018)

Had to add a few I really love.
www.minnasundberg.fi: A Redtail's Dream - webcomic - non-furry SFW, Completed. - This is a comic about a guy and his shape changing dog travelling through the ream of dream to save his village. Set in Finland and drawing heavily on Finnish mythology it has beautiful art and fun characters.
www.sssscomic.com: Stand Still. Stay Silent - webcomic - non-furry SFW, M Tu Th F (really reliably!). - Set about a hundred years from now, the world has mostly been lsot to a virus. Creatures have mutated and a rag tag band of misfits are going into the unsafe territory of Denmark to investigate. Despite how it sounds, this is mostly a very sweet piece about the characters and their adventure, with some action and stunning art.


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi could I add "Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------



## Tristikov (Apr 23, 2019)

Hi, just wanted to throw in my weekly webcomic, _Avania, _at WorldofAvania.com (and on my FA too!)

_Avania_ follows the roguish Captain Hans Schmutzesser, who seeks a return to glory after his dusty frontier fort becomes host to some surprising guests... Set in a world of swords, guns, airships, and magic, _Avania_ focuses on character relationships and conflicts as the diverse groups present at the fort must learn to work together before it's too late!


----------



## TheBlackRuby (Sep 12, 2019)

Here it is my comic.
I've just posted 2 pages on my profile, but I'm still working on it.
Here the description:
"Aelia is a young girl who lives in her Domus with his Father.
She wants to marry Nero, her true love, who's just a poor ceramist.
That's why Nero working harder to buy a proper dowry to ask Aelia's hand to her father.
But, one day, Aelia's Father decide to sell her daughter to a rich ex-general for let his farm survive to the crisis".

The story will proceed and Aelia will against a lot of inconvenient situations.
I've thought for a verisimilar story, according to the historical period where is narrated: the Ancient Roman Empire.

Every page will be published on my Patreon first, and only after 2 weeks will it be public.
Here it is my Patreon TheBlackRuby is creating comic and furry | Patreon

The characters in this comic are Original Characters of mine
I hope you'll like it ^^
www.furaffinity.net: The Domus' Jewel by TheBlackRuby


----------



## Takkin (Oct 9, 2019)

Heyas! I'd love to add our Web Comic "Faircrest Furries" to the list! We're about 20 pages into the first Season and we've got a few 'Shorties' as well. 

WebToons: www.webtoons.com: Faircrest Furries
Tapas: Faircrest Furries :: Season 1.P1 - On Your Marks! | Tapas
Website: www.faircrestfurries.com


----------



## Rufus of the feline order (Oct 31, 2019)

Does anyone have some good porn?


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Mar 3, 2020)

*Could We Introduce a new Furry Comic Called Herp City? [Reptile World] Some Turtles might walk medium and fast, but in real life for real turtles they crawl slowest.

the art style of this comic is 100% realistic animal style!




 *


----------



## Sinamuna (Oct 20, 2020)

About Las Lindas- I think they shut down? The site redirects to Kemono Cafe.

Also, suggestions for furry/animal webcomics:
Stutterhug
Adam & Steve
Seelpeel
Faux Pas


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 1, 2021)

here’s my comic, nothing special but, I would like to have more readers if they turn out to like it!
deviantart: https://www.deviantart.com/astawolf/art/Better-Off-Sinful-page-0-comic-in-description-845000604
Webtoon: https://m.webtoons.com/en/challenge/better-off-sinful-/list?title_no=469617


----------



## Wishfish (Feb 15, 2021)

If you want to add my comic to the list go ahead! I'm on short hiatus due to classes but plan on picking everything back up May 4th!

Starfish Lovers


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (May 13, 2021)

Here's my comic, it's story about bunch of young adults and teens who struggle with everyday problems, family and financial issues, school, work and intolerance.

The main character - Oscar - is young inventor who wants to become famous, but all of his effords fail because of his excessive ambitions and grumpy aunt.

Comedy-drama with Science-Fiction and Romance elements
English version: http://oscar.the-comic.org/
Polish version: http://oskar.the-comic.org/


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a web comic called Harry. I just uploaded the digital version of one of my mini comics. You can read it here:









						Harry B. Holden
					

In a would full of shady, degenerate, scumbags… he’s definitely the biggest.




					arabbitnamedharry.blogspot.com


----------



## Macxi (Dec 8, 2021)

I've got a furry webcomic! And I'd love to be added to the list!~

It's called... SlumberTown!
Here's a link to the main page and domain: https://slumbertowncomic.com/


----------



## Antoszowa (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi! I have a short webcomic about one of my main OCs.

It's made of a few short stories circling around one character and their backstory, crime/mystery genre. it's currently on hiatus as I prepare the next part

Slith a middle-aged barista, is being followed by a mysterious black dog with hollow eyes. By the time the creature is grown up Slith develops severe insomnia. Luckily, he found a solution for this dreadful ailment.
Link: https://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/intoxicated/list?title_no=681989


----------



## Mr.Bunnypot (Jan 23, 2022)

Hi! I have a furry webcomic too^^

It's called "Fluffy and The Beast".

It's a medieval fantasy themed comic inspired by my favorite movies, games, and toys and you can read it here:









						Userpage of MrBunnypot -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Premise:

"Vanilla, the fabulous princess. Qistaf, the brute king. Their fate intertwine in a very surreal situation when a magic spell changed their life forever."

It will be a great honor for me if you want to add my comic to the list, Thank you very much!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 26, 2022)

Astawolf said:


> here’s my comic, nothing special but, I would like to have more readers if they turn out to like it!
> deviantart: https://www.deviantart.com/astawolf/art/Better-Off-Sinful-page-0-comic-in-description-845000604
> Webtoon: https://m.webtoons.com/en/challenge/better-off-sinful-/list?title_no=469617
> View attachment 100755


I really enjoy this series and the noir elements remind of Raymond Chandler. You've done a good job with it.


----------



## kekreationsart (Jun 29, 2022)

My webcomic isn't strictly about furries but is about humanoid dragon shapeshifters . Fair warning there are some adult/dark themes but it's essentially about my race of dragon shapeshifters that become endangered/hunted and how they learn to survive and cope with the world.
Webtoon: https://www.webtoons.com/en/challenge/tears-of-a-dragon/list?title_no=733876
Globalcomix: https://globalcomix.com/c/tears-of-a-dragon
Tapas: https://tapas.io/series/Tears-of-a-Dragon/info


----------



## Phuufy (Aug 30, 2022)

Anyone who wants to give our lil' webcomic a read would be greatly appreciated! Also it'd be lovely to be added to any list ^_^/
 I've worked on it for 8 going on 9 years with my husband Skidd~ 

*UberQuest*  - is a fantasy scifi weekly webcomic that follows Sesame, on a quest of vengence and truth about whom killed her father and destroyed her village. Along the way she encounters others, finding herself embroiled in a world-ward whilst the key to her world's salvation or destruction lays with ancient relics know as ubers.


You can also find it on 
*Webtoons* 
*Tapas** 

Thanks ^w^/ !*


----------



## tentiv (Sep 21, 2022)

I recently stumbled over a 2019 retrospective on Lauren Monger's work, and I think the author does a good job of capturing exactly what the appeal of _Terrible, Terrible, Terrible_ is, namely that aimlessness can be a comfortable trap. I noticed that when I tried to look at the Vice articles like this one where her comics are posted, the images are broken. Is this just me, or are they broken for everyone?

I didn't play _Night in the Woods_, but it feels like its in the same genre of "young, aimless people with some occult stuff".







The publisher who worked with her, Silver Sprocket, does mostly indie stuff and there are a few others that have anthro characters.


----------

